# Elgee's Baby Name Spelling?



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2007)

Matt and I have pretty much decided upon Corin for our daughter's name, but we haven't quite decided upon the spelling. I'm opening it up to public opinion. What do you think of the spellings above?


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 27, 2007)

Just roll a die and hope for the best. That's what I'd do


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 27, 2007)

I would say either Corrin or Coryn. Both are pretty spellings and not too complicated. That's one thing I'm going to be careful about when I start having kids, not to give weird names and/or confusing spellings to go with it. (I _do_ think you've chosen a beautiful name. It's very unique and not out there either.) 

Example: my dad's name is JR. No periods, no spaces, you say it like you spell it. That's the name on his birth certificate. I can't tell you how much stuff he's gotten for Jr. ______, J. R. ______, Joseph R. ______...you get my point. Now, that's an extreme case, but my advice is: don't give her something that you think might confuse her or others in the future.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2007)

Her father's been cursed with Matthieu rather than Matthew for the last 25 years so I doubt he'll let me go too crazy on the spelling. Matt's had to grit his teeth over people constantly misspelling his name on important documents, over people trying desperately to figure out how you pronounce the name which looks too weird to be the very familiar Matthew, etc. My name is a little uncommon but traditionally spelt. I've had it spelled some strange ways, but generally spell checkers acknowledge my spelling is the correct way.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 27, 2007)

My 2 cents.

I think Corinne could be mispronounced as Correen.


----------



## Miss Insanity (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd go for Coryn. It's simple, but the y adds that little touch that would make it even more beautiful.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't make it complicated. Like I know someone called Niamh. How do you think you say that? Go for the spelling that is like what it sounds like. Going with that i would say Coryn.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 28, 2007)

My cousin's is spelled Corrine


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 28, 2007)

Your cats are adorable.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 2, 2007)

You know, I'm pretty sure Niamh (Neeve) is a pretty common name in Ireland, though I could be wrong.

Well, Corrin is the one I'm used to and sort of like the best, but Coryn is my second choice and it is very elegant looking. That's my $0.02. Of course I have to vote for your cats though, hehe. =^.-=


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 3, 2007)

I said Corinne. It's harder to mispronounce than Corin or the others, IMO.


----------



## Gandalf White (Sep 7, 2007)

Coryn, no doubt.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 8, 2007)

After reading over my shoulder, my dearest mother would like to toss in the spellings of:

Couer'n
Ceuryn
Coueryn

They are quite fancy, but therein lies the hard part about them. Lovely, but not fitting to the idea of being easy to spell.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 8, 2007)

I think those three would be mispronounced very easily...and misspelt. I hate my name being misspelt, both first and last.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 20, 2007)

Ara I'd be rather offended if I found random punctuation in my name...

Elegance and eloquence will be more appreciated in her later years than while she is young. My vote is for Coryn, even if your cats are adorable.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Coryn. I like that one best. Adding a 'y' into a non-y traditional name is awesome. 


So yea...er...my two sense.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I voted for Coryn.

(But I was very tempted to add another option for your cats  )


----------



## Mr. Istari (Oct 29, 2007)

I vote Coryn!

It just seems like a prettier spelling to me.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 30, 2007)

I think Elgee said somewhere that is was going to be Coryn.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 30, 2007)

I think we are pretty set on Coryn for now. Matt's only concern was that it looked too masculine. Mine was just that she would have to constantly correct the spelling of it . . . but most of the options below would have that problem to some extent, but it is our current favorite . . . Matt pretty much let me have my way on this one, honestly. He had a lot of opinions about the sort of names which would cause pyschological damage to boys but not very much input on girl names.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 31, 2007)

Coryn to masculine? I wouldn't give it to a guy thinking it too feminine.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah why not something original like Arthur Philip Dent?


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 8, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> Yeah why not something original like Arthur Philip Dent?


Dent. Arthur Dent.

Well Dentarthurdent...


----------



## Halasían (Aug 22, 2019)

And now Coryn would be pre teen and wondering why you named her that??? 
Miss you Elgee... you were the lifeblood of ths place for so many years.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 22, 2019)

She's actually taken it pretty well. When she's online she goes by the handle "Cornflakes of Nothingness" ... though I'm not sure if that's a good sign. I have two daughters now and they are both ... unique individuals. 
(Be afraid. Be very afraid.)


----------



## Halasían (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey that's awesome! Good to see ya again Elgee!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2019)

Halasian, I begin to fear your necromantic powers. Not only threads, but now, members!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 23, 2019)

I tried posting the gif, but "this site can't HANDLE the gif!"


----------

